# Wellsite Representative – Completion & Well Intervention Operations-Brisbane Aust.



## UltimateRecruitment (Sep 8, 2014)

*Wellsite Representative - Completion & Well Intervention Operations-Brisbane Aust.*

Wellsite Representative - Completion & Well Intervention Operations

10 Years Experience
2:2 FIFO Roster
4 Year Contract
This Australian Leading Energy Service is seeking experienced Wellsite Representatives (WSR) to work on Oil Well Intervention around Australia.

The WSR will be responsible for implementing the Safety Management Plan on-site. As well to ensure that each person who enters the site is appropriately inducted, complies with the standard safety operational procedures. This position also works collaboratively with other members of the operations and you will be expected to liaise at a high level with a range of stakeholders, including contracted and industry personnel, community bodies and government agencies.

To be successful for this position the following requirements are an absolute MUST:
Manual Driver's Licence
OHS Certification Level IV minimum
Senior First Aid Certificate
Minimum 10 years experience on Workover Rigs
Knowledge of OHS legislation and regulations
Able to implement Safety Management Plans & Emergency Response Plans and their interface
Identify hazards related to the work scope, and associated control options
Simultaneous activities related to the work scope
Organisational change management procedures
Risk Assessment and JSA development and review
Have obtained a qualification or satisfactory level of demonstrable experience, knowledge, skills, capabilities and competency in the specific field of practice e.g. drilling, completion and/or well intervention
Excellent computer literacy in Microsoft Excel and Word
Able to communicate professionally to all levels of staff

This project offers a minimum permanent contract of 4 years, upon successful completion of a 3-month probationary period. This position will be ex Brisbane and you will be responsible for getting yourself to Brisbane Airport prior to your assignment. Our client will cover all flights, accommodation and meals while on assignment.

If you have ALL of the above requirements, knowledge and experience we are looking for, please don't hesitate to apply now. Applicants need to be prepared to conduct a Skype Interview if they live outside of Brisbane, Australia.
1300 730 559


----------

